# Nissan Performance Mag ECU



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I was reading this month nissan mag and saw this company has a flash ecu reprograming system. I want to know if its worth it and can I have a shop do it so I wont mess anything up? Heres a link http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february05/tecnosquare/


----------

